# Please Help....



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I went over my Aunts house today and my uncle has a pigeon coop with Russian Tumblers. They are in the middle of breeding. There was a chick just hatch today and the mother threw it out of the coop. I hand raise parakeets so i know that was a bad sign. My aunts said just to leave it to die because sometimes these things happen. But I didn't want to. So i took it. I'm hand raising some parakeets now. And i gave the baby tumbler some kaytee exact. So far so good... But I'm not sure what i am doing. I only know how to raise parakeets. I don't even know if the Exact is even good for the baby... Please reply here or email me @ [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi there and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. The Kaytee Exact is just fine for the baby pigeon. It needs to be kept very, very warm also .. heating pad or under a heat lamp. You will find lots of threads here about raising baby pigeons that I hope you will find helpful.

Please keep us posted and welcome again!

Terry


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Thanks for the welcome. I own alot of parakeets. But having a pigeon is new to me. Is there anything I should know when it comes to raising a pigeon. Are there any special needs or should i just handle it the way I handle raising my parakeets?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this baby pigeon.
Basically you can raise it as you're raising the baby parakeets. Feeding every few hours, keeping him warm and comfy, that is pretty much it.
How old is the baby now?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think the worst problem is that it'll squeak its way into your heart more than a parakeet. You want to keep it at around 90 degrees and use a thermometer to get the temperature close. The actual body temp will be around 107 degrees but it'll get too hot at an ambient temp that high.

Pidgey


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well the baby was born this past saturday. And things seem to be going good so far. I have it nested up with two baby parakeets that I'm hands raising. They all sleep together bunched up... How will I know when it is time to wean the baby? And for that matter how do I wean a pigeon?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, they'll tell you when they don't want to be weaned! Yeah, you read that right. When they're about to the point of flying around the house, you can start teaching them to eat seeds by leaving some with them and pecking at it with your finger or a pencil point. Some get it quicker and some get it slower, you just never know. But they all raise the dickens when they feel hungry and want you to help them with it.

Pidgey


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay one more question... When he/she is ready to fly around and be grown will have to worry about him/her flying away from home?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's a more complex question. Did you plan for him to live outside under his own recognizance (absolute freedom)?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You see, tumblers and rollers don't do that kind of thing very well. They're very susceptible to birds of prey and it's a bit easier for them to get lost as well. They do best in a flock setting and usually kept penned except for supervised flying sessions.

Pidgey


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I dunno... I want what would be best for him/her... But I don't like the fact of raising something, loving it and then having to let it go... I have over 13 parakeets, I always tell myself okay after I had raise this clucth i'll find them homes. but I never do because i can't bare to part with them...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I understand that pretty well. Tumblers and rollers don't do well out on their own at all. It is possible to teach them to stay with you while you and they are outside but that's often quite "iffy". So, it's tough to say what's in the best interest of the bird--whether to put it back with the loft that it came from in due time or to try and keep it yourself but it's something that you're realistically going to have to struggle with and the sooner you start thinking about it, the more prepared you'll be down the road.

Pidgey


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Can you have a pet pigeon that is indoors?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Many of us do:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Pidgey


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow that is a great story About Bernie.... ^_^ Thanks for sharing... I think I have all the info I need for now... I will keep you guys posted with news and picture... Thanks a bunch 
Cyn....


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

What a sweet picture!
Thank you for rescuing this innocent little bird.
How is the baby doing now? Please try to convince your aunt & uncle that each & every life has value. 
No matter what their feelings are, no creature should be left to die cold & alone. Thank you, again, for coming to his rescue.

Phyll


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well Day 5 and the baby pigeon is doing great! I'll post a new picture soon...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for taking on this little "project" and thank you for the update.

Yes, we would LOVEan updated picture!


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Question...*

Okay... Ummm... This baby likes to eat. I feed him/her everytime I feed my baby parakeets. I know when to stop feeding them. But I don't know how much I should feed the baby pigeon... When do I say when, WHEN it comes to feeding the baby pigeon. I'm afriad I'm going to over feed him/her...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cyn,

Feed the baby pigeon until the crop is nice and plump .. sort of marshmallowy to feel .. not too full but just kind of .. well .. nice and plump. At five days of age perhaps about 8 cc per feeding .. could be more or less depending on the little one. Wait for the crop to empty or become nearly empty and feed again.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Your Baby Pigeon is just adorable. So cute and so inocent. Your lucky really because hand rearing babies is so much fun and the excitement that when it does live you actually saved it. Thanks again for posting the pic again you are very lucky.


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

New Picture...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cyn, 

The little fellow looks very alert and I see his eyes are open now Good job with this chick! If you have any questions in the coming days, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling baby and a very nicely filled crop! How much did you feed this last time?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just noticed all the little feather "sprouts" on the legs and feet .. how cute! I had forgotten that this little one was a fancy breed.

Terry


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Darling baby and a very nicely filled crop! How much did you feed this last time?
> 
> Terry


 It was 8cc like you said which was perfect... I'm was so afraid the baby was gonna burst open eating so much...


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

How can I tell what the sex is? Or do i have to wait for it to get older?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Cyn79~ I want to commend you for the great job you are doing for this adorable baby. Yes, you are going to have to wait patiently til it gets older to determine its sex. DNA testing is probably the best sure way to find out, and the cost for the service at an avian ver is pretty reasonable. I read that Foys Pigeon Supplies will run a test for you if you send in samples, but you may want have to re-check that.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

8 Dayz Old . . .


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cyn, that is an adorable picture. You need to submit it to our contest.


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cyn, that is an adorable picture. You need to submit it to our contest.


How do I do that?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cyn, that is an adorable picture. You need to submit it to our contest.


I DEFINITELY SECOND Maggie's SUGGESTION!! What a cute picture!

and HAPPY EASTER TO YOU from Mr. Squeaks & Shi !!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Cyn79 said:


> How do I do that?


Hi Cyn, 

We have a photo contest running currently on the forum. The categories are pet pigeons, feral pigeons, show pigeons and racing pigeons. This weeks categories are already closed however.

Next week, our member "Jiggs" will open up the contest for week #3 and in the general discussion forum you will see these threads. Place your picture in either the pet pigeons thread or the show pigeons thread...pet pigeon seems more appropriate though for this little one

The first 10 pictures submitted will then go into the voting round and a poll where we choose the picture(s) we like most.


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay this baby pigeon is a demanding little (censor)… He/she is always hungry… This baby is like a bottomless pit. I’ve been doing the every three hour feedings with 8cc. But I think even that is too much… Maybe… Is this normal for a baby pigeon to be like this… I’m afraid it is going to get obese or something… Is there a guide line on how to handle different stages of hand rearing a baby pigeon… There is always food in the crop even when a go to do the next feeding it is still more than half full… Should I cut down on the feeding? Or should I stay as is? I must be doing something right the baby is still alive... But I don't want to kill it by over feeding....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Either lessen the amount per feeding or wait until the crop is empty before starting up again. I'd vote for waiting for the crop to empty, then give some plain water, wait for that to empty, and start up with the food again either in smaller quantities or spread out the feedings over a longer period of time.

Terry


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

14 Dayz Old...  Does this baby seem small? I was looking at the Speed Pigeon page, to me it seems this baby looks more like a 9 day old than a 14 day old... Does it vary with the breed or is there something wrong?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a darling little baby. Absolutely adorable.

I have noticed that hand raised babies tend to grow and mature slower than the ones raised by their parents. I wouldn't worry about it yet.

Reti


----------

